# 66 steering column wiring



## mjingle (May 11, 2010)

when i removed the steering column on mt 66 lemans the clip to the column fell apart the wires and clips came out of the smiley connector can someone help me with the color and order these wire go back into the connector


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can find a 66 schematic in this thread.

Here is a screen shot of the wiring;


----------



## mjingle (May 11, 2010)

thanks randy but i got that schematic.The steering wheel side has different colors.That is the side i need


----------

